# Yotes and an Antelope!



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Went out trying to call in some dogs today, didn't find any. Saw alot of sign but no dogs. 
Saw some crows and stopped and was going to shoot one but saw that they were on a carcass. So we hiked up to see what it was and came up on this guy. 
There was coyote tracks coming in from all sides, it looks as though this guy was walking down this little gully and was ambused by what we counted 6 dogs. 
Looked like it had happenend early last night. Pretty gruesome scene.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep. Ganging up on the deer and lopes.. too bad you were not there the night before.

I ran across this carcass last week, same thing, dog tracks all around.

[attachment=0:3p01ghde]Image.jpg[/attachment:3p01ghde]


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks like they cleaned it up pretty good. I can see why they didn't come to a call, they were already stuffed.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

howling on that kill the next morning usually will bring in a challenge answer.

you can be sad when the hawk kills one of the birds in a flock but that hawk took the slow bird so it wont have babies that are slow, the fast hawks improve the fast birds, its only humans that strive to kill only the best of the herd and ignore the weakest on purpose.

in the east where I am wintering there is a push on so called QDM, kill all whitetail bucks with superior antler genes, kill them if they are 1 year old with 3x3 racks, but if the 7 year old that still has a 1x2 rack is around still this year leave him alone and let him to breed and breed and breed, kill the best head genes off and make it so the whole mountain is genes that only throw spikes.

the reason most people are angered or horrified or see a kill as a waste by nature being natural like coyotes killing a pronger because it was not fit enough to escape, is they are used to working against mother nature not with it.

there is a logger here who shoots woodpeckers, says they are damaging the trees, I asked if they weren't eating bugs that were already in the tree, I doubted out side of breeding season that woodpecker would burn so much energy beating holes into trees hoping bugs would move in and he said nope, woodpeckers go around killing trees so that bugs will set up in there, they aren't eating when they are peckering, they are killing trees.

so, there's always more than one way to look at something.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Packbasket said:


> howling on that kill the next morning usually will bring in a challenge answer.
> 
> you can be sad when the hawk kills one of the birds in a flock but that hawk took the slow bird so it wont have babies that are slow, the fast hawks improve the fast birds, its only humans that strive to kill only the best of the herd and ignore the weakest on purpose.
> 
> ...


Uh! I'm not angry at the coyotes if that is what your thinking. I just put this up because I thought it was a cool find.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It is an incorrect assumption/claim that predators only kill the weak or slow. A pack of coyotes can/do take down a healthy deer/antelope with regularity. Coyotes have HUGE impacts or mule deer populations. If they can run down an antelope, even a 'slow' one, they can run down ANY deer, especially fawns or does that are heavy with fawns.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the DWR should offer points for a bounty on yotes instead of cash. Build enough points and cash them in for certain tags. Free to the DWR and gives a break to the Deer Elk and Goats. :idea:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> I think the DWR should offer points for a bounty on yotes instead of cash. Build enough points and cash them in for certain tags. Free to the DWR and gives a break to the Deer Elk and Goats. :idea:


I like that idea. 8)


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Iron Bear said:


> I think the DWR should offer points for a bounty on yotes instead of cash. Build enough points and cash them in for certain tags. Free to the DWR and gives a break to the Deer Elk and Goats. :idea:


I think that is an excellent idea as well.

How about points for doing so many hours of service work as well?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes! That was an after thought. Include the DH crowd. I would do it every yr just to get another tag. Another option to the DH program. Maybe save up lots of pts over several yrs for a LE tag. Seems to have lots of possibilities. 

Who knows we might get our historic Jack Rabbit herd back.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you get extra points for the really big coyotes?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> Do you get extra points for the really big coyotes?


You get a tag of your choice on the unit of your choice. :twisted:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Yes! That was an after thought. Include the DH crowd. I would do it every yr just to get another tag. Another option to the DH program. Maybe save up lots of pts over several yrs for a LE tag. Seems to have lots of possibilities.
> 
> *Who knows we might get our historic Jack Rabbit herd back*.  :mrgreen:


  

Yeah !!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

what's a "Jack Rabbit"?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> what's a "Jack Rabbit"?


They are kinda like a Jack Mormon, only with long ears.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > what's a "Jack Rabbit"?
> ...


 -_O- -_O-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So its a rabbit that drinks coffee and has Sundays off?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loke said:


> So its a rabbit that drinks coffee and has Sundays off?


Yes. And a furry tail... These critters are rarely seen, especially on UWN outings.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Points for yotes....? I can see 1000 trucks with 2000 trigger happy hunters salivating over a tag if this were to happen. Or would it be thousands of jack mormons with cofee mugs hunting yotes on a Sunday?
Either way would be funny!


----------



## Size Matters JR (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah that's funny but it would be nice to get some points for shooting some Yotes!


----------

